# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Оцените видео

## Andes

Оцените свадебное видео, хочу серьезной порки и придирок ко всему что не так. Именно порку со стороны профессионалов, не знающие что такое правило третей - лесом  :Yahoo:  Снималось на зеркальный фотоаппарат canon70D, там рядом есть ролики снятые на полнокадровый марк 3. Порку с матом в личку плз.  :Aga:

----------


## yuzef

> Оцените свадебное видео, хочу серьезной порки и придирок ко всему что не так. Именно порку со стороны профессионалов, не знающие что такое правило третей - лесом  Снималось на зеркальный фотоаппарат canon70D, там рядом есть ролики снятые на полнокадровый марк 3. Порку с матом в личку плз.


1.В начале ролика, некоторые кадры можно было бы обработать стадиком, видна тряска. 2. не везде попадаешь кадрами в такт музыки. А в общем -прилично! Удачи!

----------

